# raspberries and sheep



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Will/can feeding raspberries affect them for the breeding season? What happens? 

I was gone over the weekend to the Mother Earth News Fair in Pennsylvania. While we were there, the friend watching my sheep told me they got into the garden. Now that doesn't matter so much since the garden season is almost over anyway. We don't know how long they were in there. We got home late so I haven't been able to go out and see the damage. I imagine the grapes have been severely pruned and the peppers are no longer in production mode. But it's the raspberries that have me worried - not for the raspberries' sake, but for the sheep. 

Anyone know anything on this topic?


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

The only thing I've ever heard about raspberries is that they are a good herb for lactation. Why are you concerned about them eating them during breeding?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Shouldn`t bother them Callie, mine love them also. > Marc


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I read somewhere to avoid raspberries....last year I fed them the canes AFTER we had them bred. They didn't seem to get into them after all- just ate the peppers and all the baby broccolis that I had raised from seeds and planted out a couple weeks ago....oh well, there are more in the greenhouse.

Thanks for removing my worries!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

No personal experience here, but we visited a sheep breeder a couple of days ago and her sheep had access to her raspberry plants. She mentioned that she was planning to breed in the very near future.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I wish we could grow raspberries here. I grew them up north and loved making jelly.
Lowes sells raspberries and I've bought 12 of them at a low discount. But Texas is WAY to HOT to keep them alive. I do miss all the stuff I grew in Minnesota.

Sorry my comment had nothing to do with sheep and raspberries, but I did raise sheep then too....LOL


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

that's okay. raspberries are one of my passions. I finally bit the bullet this year and put in a Upick. Hopefully, for the next couple of years, I can increase the size to triple what I have now. My DS lives in San Antonio - he can't grow raspberries either. But- he did just put in his second crop of tomatoes and peppers.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

We have black berries that I cant even kill!!
I may try one raspberry, next time and pamper it...LOL I just created more work for myself, my husband is right LOL!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I planted 100 blackberries. I got 1 berry this year.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

I have fed dried raspberry leaf to my pregnant ewes and years ago to my dog the last few weeks if pregnancy. What I've read is it is supposed to help with labor. Seemed to help my dog, she had her 7 puppies in 1 hour, no complications, everyone healthy. I'm not convinced it helped the ewes any, but it sure did not hurt them!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

As long as it doesn't hurt them or prevent them from being bred.


----------

